

Microsoft building more Surfaces, adding non-Microsoft retailers - newplagiarist
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/12/microsoft-building-more-surfaces-adding-non-microsoft-retailers/

======
oboizt
I wish I could pre-order the Pro already. :(

~~~
hmexx
me too

